# New Camera



## blakeoe (Apr 27, 2005)

Finally got my new camera (Nikon 5600 5.1 megapixel) 
Here's some pics of my newly redone 55 gallon cichlid tank


----------



## blakeoe (Apr 27, 2005)

Still learning! Please excuse the picture quality!


----------



## blakeoe (Apr 27, 2005)

Another With background


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

wow that looks awesome!


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

Good pics not bad for your first shots!

- Jonno


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

You will quickly find you need a bigger hard drive. LOL I have one filled up and several in line waiting for photo food. 

Make sure you back them up on disk. As painful it is to think of you have to always consider a drive going bad.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

looks great! are they all live plants you've got there?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow thats gorgeous! I want to have a 55G cichlid on top of my 55G community so I am jealous!


----------



## blakeoe (Apr 27, 2005)

All real plants except the tall green one in the corner. Fish_doc I know i have a stack of c.d's waiting to back them up on. Ive lost a hard drive before and it's not fun! The equivilant of your house burning down for your computer, you loose everything! Thanks for all the replys!!


----------

